# Help on Baseboard Heat Noise



## Rotorooter1277 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wondering if anyone has suggestions on how to stop a crackling and banging sound when zone turns on in master bedroom. It's def not air in the line and I was going to install expansion joints, but not sure if it will solve the issue. It's loud enough to wake anybody out of a sleep

Thanks guys


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

At the begining of the heating system, wood floors still have some 'leftover' moisture in them and making the contact with the pipe in too tight openings.. as the wood dry out.. the noise will go away... 
Needs to 'open' the openings at outside of each end.. typical installer's mistake.
Having too high boiler temps water for shoulder season will do this too.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Make an offset in the pipe or do a loop with pex


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Make sure zone valve isn't installed backwards, did that myself once long ago, holy noise batman!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

theplumbinator said:


> Make sure zone valve isn't installed backwards, did that myself once long ago, holy noise batman!


 Ever use the Taco sentry zone valve??? Can be installed regardless of the flow direction...


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Im a Honeywell guy. I do like the new taco4 wire valves though. Those wire terminals are sweet.


----------



## smudge (Jan 19, 2010)

Make sure the little plastic squares that the baseboard sits on are in place. If not put a piece of armourflex insulation.


----------



## Rotorooter1277 (Jul 8, 2012)

They def are installed correctly. The cracking and banging is just at the corners of the baseboard where they make the 90 degree turns around the walls. I only do drain cleaning and plumbing, so forgive my ignorance on heating systems.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Rotorooter1277 said:


> They def are installed correctly. The cracking and banging is just at the corners of the baseboard where they make the 90 degree turns around the walls. I only do drain cleaning and plumbing, so forgive my ignorance on heating systems.


Well please forgive my forwardness, but you should leave it alone.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

It sounds like there is no room for expansion of the pipes anyway.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> It sounds like there is no room for expansion of the pipes anyway.


 And may lacks indoor/outdoor reset control to lessen the expanison rate..


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I hope I didn't come across ugly earlier but there is no better way to lose or piss off a customer than to try your hand at another trade, especially HVAC, when you don't know what your doing. That nuisance call can end up being an emergency after hours no heat call to an HVAC contractor that is going to more than likely run your company through the mud.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> I hope I didn't come across ugly earlier but there is no better way to lose or piss off a customer than to try your hand at another trade, especially HVAC, when you don't know what your doing. That nuisance call can end up being an emergency after hours no heat call to an HVAC contractor that is going to more than likely run your company through the mud.


 I'm a plumber redoing the bad boiler job done by HVAC... so I'm a bad guy??? The more noises the system have, those are the ones I get called to.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> I'm a plumber redoing the bad boiler job done by HVAC... so I'm a bad guy??? The more noises the system have, those are the ones I get called to.


I can't highlight on my phone but I wrote in "if you don't know what you are doing". From what few threads I have read you do not fall into that category. RR said flat out that he does plumbing and drawing cleaning. I was directing my comment to people like him. I take it he is trying to help out a customer and is either over his head or because of the customer making a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> I'm a plumber redoing the bad boiler job done by HVAC... so I'm a bad guy??? The more noises the system have, those are the ones I get called to.





rjbphd said:


> What noise???


:jester:


----------

